# DIY bird toys



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

So I want to get some toys for my feathered frineds, they have a few in their cage (read: very few(read: one)), and I think they'd be happier with some more. I don't have alot of money to spare but I was preparing to drop maybe 20-40 dollars on toys, that was when I noticed they wanted to charge me 10 dollars for toys made of popsicle sticks. 

I'm not particularly crafty or inventive, but I am a good model builder so I'm sure I can put some toys together.

Where do I find supplies? I was glancing over the DIY toy picture thread, do you buy them so colorful or do you paint them? I suppose I could just go to a craft store and see what I found, but I'd like to get a bit of input.

And as this whole thing is about saving a little money, just how much cheaper can I make toys as opposed to buying them? If it's not an appreciable difference I may as well save the effort for now.

Finally when I do make a toy how do I get them to play with it? Given that they have no good toys right now and probably haven't even seen a toy in a long time, how do I make them want to play?


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm feeling particularly motivated right now, so if somebody can get me some basic answers I'll go to the store today and even post pictures of what I made, and maybe even Peak/Chess playing with it (or staring at it in abject terror, whichever comes first)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Popsicle-stick toys are ultra cheap and cockatiels LOVE them. 

Craft stores like JoAnn and Michaels have popsicle sticks, plastic beads and other items that are very useful for tiel toys. Plus they have 40% off coupons in the Sunday newspaper on a regular basis. If you don't get the Sunday paper you can go to their website and sign up for their mailing list and get the ads that way. Hobby Lobby is probably similar but they don't have a store in Tucson so I don't have experience with them.

Hardware stores sometimes have stainless steel wire which is bird-safe and useful for toy making. Just make sure it's stainless steel not galvanized (zinc plated) which is NOT bird-safe. Big stores like Home Depot are a good source of cheap wood.

My website has some toymaking ideas at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.org/creative/toys.html There's also a nice toymaking site at http://www.cheepparrottoysntips.com/

Dollar stores can have some good finds too. You just have to cruise through the store keeping your eyes peeled for things that look like good safe tiel fun.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,
I love making my own toys. I usually order off sites but you can find stuff at stores aswell.

As for the popsicle sticks, Just buy what you can find and you can deff dye them yourself I tend to do this a lot myself using these dyes which can be found at wal mart










I've found it in the cake section ish, don't know how to explain it but it has like fondant, some cake pans, things for weddings and events. But it was kinda close to craft section.

This is a picture of the wood i've dyed using thoese dyes,










Ive also managed to find pony beads at wal mart, jumbo beads, and large buttons which i've all seen being sold online. Best part about buying in a store, no shipping charges.

Now, if you have a michaels craft store near you, they also sell things like wooden stars, beads, all sorts of little things. But i find sometimes they can be pretty costly. If i remember correctly, they also have sheets of balsa which is great for birds who are not heavy chewers.

If you look into the wedding and like baby sections in craft stores like this you can usually find pacifiers there aswell. 

Wal mart usually has bamboo shredders somewhere, i've seen them once but havn't been able to find them since and gave up looking.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

Alright so here is the plan, I think they need some new toys but I think even building them myself I really shouldn't be running out and spending this money right now (I'm 22 I live by the skin of my teeth, this is the status quo) but one thing I can do to improve their living conditions for free is to get some new perches.

My grandparents have an old apple orchard in their back yard that has never seen any pesticides, I can go ahead and grab bucketloads of branches bake them in the oven and give my birdies plenty of new perches to play on/chew on. 

Which is good because I really don't like some of the perches that are in there right now.

Then next week I can go build some toys.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Cockatiels like to forage... buy a cheap plastic tray (or use a plate) and if you can find some 100% recycled paper kitty litter (with no chemicals or additives) like the stuff at www.fibrecycle.com.au spread that out on the tray and hide some things he likes in there like seeds or pellets - my tiel spends hours digging around in it (picture below).

Also, I will wrap things (usually food) up in brown paper bags/newspaper so he can rip through it which is a cheap way to keep them occupied. Wrap up the 'surprise' and twist the ends like a lolly then rip it a little bit to start of with so he can see what's inside.

Someone on here suggests coloured drinking straws too which would be really cheap, I'm yet to try it but I plan making some sort of hanging toy of them, I think Arnie would enjoy it!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I'm in the mood to make a papermache jolly ball will post pics of it when I'm finished making them I have to buy supply's tomorrow. For the hangings and maybe decorations for mine.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

So yesterday I went crazy and had myself a little toy-supply shopping spree. I was able to find a lot of materials rather inexpensively at the dollar store ($1 for 150 popsicle sticks, as opposed to $3 for 150 at both other stores I checked, as well as 4-packs of cute wooden goodies, finger cuffs, plastic shakers with beads, and more). I found wooden cutouts for 29 cents apiece at the craft store too, and bought some cake dye to color all. I've had a chance to get started tonight, and I feel really inspired. I've been drilling holes in many wood bits to string up with beads and such, and experimenting with shower curtain ring/plastic bracelet chains. I've also constructed a nifty toy using plastic zip ties , beads, and cuts of Chinese finger cuffs. The whole family has been participating; in fact, Machi loved the bead string our daughter gave her to play with before bed. I can't wait to see her reaction to everything. It really gives her so much joy when you rotate her cage and toys! Here are some pics:


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Very cool!
I also went on a dollar store spree the other day - I bought popsicle sticks and some buttons and plastic tubing. Now I'm only working 2 days a week I need so projects to do. Your wooden cut-out finds are super! I think I might steal your curtain ring idea too.
What are you using to tie things too? I was thinking of finding some leather string, or maybe just using twine.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Hint: cut up colored straws and use them as beads...Machi goes crazy for straws/stirsticks. I've been using a nylon string for some things, but I'm also planning to use twine, hemp, and plastic string. I bought a multi-colored "dog rope" for a buck which I plan to incorporate somewhere. I can't wait to start dying things. I got a bit impatient last night and used a paper towel to color the palm tree and anchor cutouts (you can see them in the photos), but I'd like to take the time to put solid color on everything through soaking.


----------

